# Good idea for a treat by Black Cat



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Black Cat bought those CapriSun juice drinks in the foil packets that come with straws, and mixed them in with the usual bags of chips, doritos, and candy bars etc. that she usually has in the pick one of what you like tray she uses. The drinks were a really big hit, and Black Cat says they wound up being as cheap or cheaper than the other stuff. I saw lots of TOTers sucking them down the second they left the driveway, so it shows they needed them, lol. TOTing is thirsty business. I was also pleasantly surprised to see that almost all of the empty drink packets must have been carried off, as there were very few littered on the ground. Next year I'll remember to set a trash recepticle out there.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I went to the store looking to buy additional chips. I found a great sale on a case of 40 capri sun foil drinks for $5.99 so I bought 5 cases of drinks instead of the chips. When I told the toters to choose just one treat from the bucket they jumped for joy when they found out they could get a drink instead of a treat. Every toter said how thirsty they where and thanked me for the great idea. I mixed chips, airheads and the drinks together in a large cat tin that I use to hand out treats. The first to go was the drinks then the airheads and then the chips. Definetely going to stock up on juice paks next year.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Great idea!

Now I'm thirsty.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I'll have to try out this idea next year. Though, I did want to try and serve WormyT's Spider Cider this year but just didn't have the time (or help) to get it cooking and keep it going. I'll have to make sure my wife takes next Halloween off from work too so she can help out. 

Of course, if we get lazy next year too and don't pull through with the cider, this is a very good idea for a substitute.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I thought about doing the WormyT hot apple cider as well. I don't think it would go over well with the general population of toters and parents that come through our yard haunt. The schools advertise safe Halloween practice and advise all parents and kids not to take any treats or drinks that are not sealed. I have a feeling that if I made a huge pot of hot cider and had cups available that only our immediate friends who visited would drink it. It would also mean another extension cord to connect the crock pot which we don't have available.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I hear you on the extension cord front. I think one of the things I'm going to do next year is upgrade my electrical system. I know a lot of haunters set up a separate breaker box for their outdoor wiring and being this is the second year I've had to contend with my breakers being thrown due to me overtaxing it, I think one of my "props" for next year is going to have to be a better electrical system.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Aww, c'mon. Just one more extemsion cord and we might have that jacobs ladder I always wanted, lol.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I made hot cider this year. no takers.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

HibLaGrande said:


> I made hot cider this year. no takers.


I bought much beer this year and there were plenty of takers.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

HA! Drop a can of beer in those ToT bags! The look on the parents faces would be pricless, as they dump thier candy on the floor and out plops a Heinekin!


----------

